# treble hooks



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I was born and raised on # 6 and 8 treble hooks. 

I have converted to 1,3,5 kahle hooks while using bait exclusively, ( yes, I used to be an artificial purist but I take alotta newbies fishing and we sling meat) 

Any need for trebles on yalls boat ?


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Mods please delete , wrong forum


----------

